# Mr Moody's House, Stourbridge, August 2014



## TranKmasT (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd forgotten I'd got these pictures knocking around. A while ago I treated myself to a NAS drive and thought I'd swopped everything over to it but clearly hadn't. Just as well I hadn't purged the older one. 
I really need to delete some stuff but rather than commit I get bored sorting it and buy more storage instead.



*Anyhow, on with the show.​*




> Former Black Country newspaper magnate Eric Moody, who was also a leading light in the world’s most famous rowing club – the Leander at Henley – has died, aged 99.
> Eric Moody (OBIT)
> 
> Mr Moody cut an unmistakable and imposing figure in his home town of Stourbridge, standing 6ft 3in tall and often wearing a black cape.
> ...















































































































​


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 5, 2016)

What a waste of a beautiful house,love the library but am boggled by the amount of lagged pipework in the roof space.So glad you didn't purge this one TranKmast


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2016)

Curious place, thanks.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 6, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> What a waste of a beautiful house,love the library but am boggled by the amount of lagged pipework in the roof space.



A very large house serviced by a very well designed two stage heating system by the looks - the owner would have been pissing money into the wind, if his installer had not know what he was doing and well insulated the feeds and returns. The grape vines and plants in the atriums and other covered ways will have demanded a lot of heat during the late autumn and winter months. Pity the Mercury has been left abandoned, not nice stuff when it gets out of the bottle and into the atmosphere.

Nice one TranKmasT, captured this place well.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 6, 2016)

Cool place for an explore. Nice photos


----------



## tazong (Feb 6, 2016)

amazing pictures - what a great find


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 6, 2016)

Interesting history on this gentleman. Good photographs as well.


----------



## Bones out (Feb 6, 2016)

As always, top draw from you fella.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 6, 2016)

That's a great but unusual place


----------



## Sime83 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really nice house, it looks like it could be really posh with a bit of work


----------

